# World Trade Centers WORLWIDE



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

*Post pictures of World Trade Centers of different cities around the world. I'll post a picture of mine. This is the world's biggest World Trade Center, called WTC Ciudad de México, in Mexico City (of course). On top it has a revolving restaurant. It became the largest (in square meters) after the September 11th attacks to New York City's World Trade Center (twin towers), obviously the largest at that time.*

*World Trade Center Mexico City*​​


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*World Trade Centre, Hong Kong*

This building is located in Causeway Bay and has a shopping mall in it's lower levels.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The WTCA was established in 1970 to facilitate international trade by bringing those together exporters, importers and service providers. The first seeds of the international movement were sown in 1970 when the pioneer World Trade centers- Houston, New Orleans, New York and Tokyo and a number of World Trade center enthusiasts first organized a World Trade Centers Association.

The World Trade Centers Association (WTCA) is a not-for-profit, non-political association that fosters the WTC concept and develops inter-WTC cooperative programs. WTCA membership includes nearly 300 WTCs in almost 100 countries. Over 750,000 companies are affiliated with WTCA members worldwide.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

World Trade Centre, Toronto


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

this is the WTC in Manila but the high rise is not constructed yet...only the exhibition hall...


----------



## dennis7091 (Aug 3, 2005)

World Trade Center Amsterdam:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Both Copenhagen and Malmö are getting new WTC:s right now, which means two WTC:s in one metropolitan area.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In *France*, there are 11 WTC in Grenoble, Le Havre, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Metz, Nantes, Nice, Paris, Poitiers and Strasbourg.


World Trade Center Grenoble (since 1988):


----------



## Carpenter (Apr 19, 2006)

*Stockholm-Sverige, together the Railway Station*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

The best WTC Ever ( but unfortunately destroyed ):


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Miami World Trade Center.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Rotterdam WTC 










Leeuwarden WTC 
(sorry no good pic available) 










small render of new leeuwarden wtc


----------



## bziherl (Nov 2, 2003)

Ljubljana, Slovenia:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is Tampa's World Trade Center its not that big so its hard to find pics of it.









Dallas must have the ugliest world trade center it looks worse in real life


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the dallas WTC looks really terrible


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Boston:

world trade center east










west


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

^^ i interviewed for a job in the WTC west building


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*world trade centre montevideo*


























































*at left the world trade centre*


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Denver has a WTC that is also two main buildings and has an observation deck.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Miami World Trade Center.


I like this one. It was also one of the first scrapers with colour changing lighting effects and is an influences to buildings like *The Centre* in HK


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

They all nice


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

nm

posted in the wrong thread :runaway:


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

nice render STR


----------



## AHHHHH (May 22, 2006)

here's the one in baltimore, it is the tallest pentagonal building in the world, at 32 floors, and 405 ft, built in 1977 by i m pei


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

*Colombo WTC, Sri Lanka*


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

they all look great.


----------



## Natural Bahraini (Nov 17, 2005)

*Bahrain World Trade Centre (U/C)*


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

I like the Bahrain one.

I'm surprised that there are so many WTCs around the world. I thought only the Chinese like to copy American names.

Btw, which is the first WTC? NYC?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubai's first Skyscraper was the DWTC  

Built in 1979. 39F and 149m.


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

I had no idea that there was a World Trade Center company that had all these buildings. Thats what i'm getting from this. Is that a right assumption. One company comandeered building these towers?


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Putra World Trade Centre in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## The Baz (May 23, 2006)

Very cool, all these are great structures (except Dallas haha). Yea, I was shocked when I found a WTC in New Orleans, didn't know it was a global thing but that's pretty cool. Soon NYNY will once again have a beautiful complex of WTC skyscrapers.

Here's the NOLA pic, (the building in front of the Hilton with the tall antenna)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This is Portland's WTC, though it doesn't look like much.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

World Trade Center Chicago has its offices in the Merchandise Mart


----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

The rebuilt 7WTC in NYC:


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Singapore's World Trade Centre was partly demolished and renamed.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

*Built :* 1983
*Address :* cnr Flinders Street and Spencer Street
*City :* Melbourne

*number of floors :* 12

Built in the Eighties period in the Brutalist style

*Notable architectural features :*
The WTC, which was officially opened in 1983, is a large complex comprising 5 inter-linked office buildings with service retail on the concourse level, a 2 level temporary casino and undercover and open lot car park facilities. The 5 office buildings were originally built in 1983 and the temporary casino was constructed in 1992. The WTC has a total built-up area of 90,713 sq.m.











Early picture of the building, before the semicircle part was built









Ugly bunch of buildings, i hope it's demolished and rebuilt, taller so other buildings can be built next to it. 

The photos are old, couldn't find any newer ones (dunno why you'd want to take a picture of it anyway)


----------



## us_lukman (Oct 27, 2005)

*Surabaya, Indonesia*









^^ World Trade Center in Surabaya, Indonesia








^^The back side of the building


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The WTC in Colombo was also known for being attacked by terrorists.


----------

